# Impresion de placas..



## ciri (Oct 30, 2007)

Hola.

Ahora, me a surgido la duda si alguien alguna vez imprimió la parte superior de alguna placa que hallan hecho, me refiero a la parte en donde van los componentes.

Por lo poco que esuché es medianamente cara para hacer solo una placa. por eso queria saber si alguien tiene algún método.

Pensando un poco se me ocurrió que podría hacerse de la misma forma como se hacen las pistas (papel foto + toner + plancha(calor)), pero del lado superior, en vez de hacer las pistas dibujar los componentes con sus nombres.

Que dicen ustedes?


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 30, 2007)

Yo probe una vez con la plancha y salio bien, es casi menos problemático que el otro lado porque no corres riesgo de levantar la placa de cobre.
Sino puedes pegarle alguna imagen pero corres riesgo de que el calentamiento te la arruine, yo probaría con la planchita.

Saludos.


----------



## ciri (Oct 31, 2007)

Claro ese es el tema el "CALOR":.

Pero bueno.

veo que las personas se matan por opinar. cuando lo haga, si me queda bien o mal.

lo voy subir. y ahí van a querer decir algo!.

Malo o bueno. pero van a decir.


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 31, 2007)

Yo he probado con la plancha y he transferido hasta sobre cd`s sin que se estropee la parte interna (cds que ya no servian claro esta, solo para probar).
No creo que tengas ningun tipo de problema para transferir sobre la baquelita.
Otra opcion seria que te vayas a una imprenta o taller grafico y te hagas hacer sellitos con los simbolos de componenetes fundamentales y te compres uno de esos equipos de sellos que vienen letras y numeros sueltos. Luego puedes sellar la placa con pintura sintetica o tinta de marcador indeleble.
Si, es un laburo molesto pero bueno es una alternativa si nadie mas da una.
Saludos.


----------



## Pablo16 (Nov 1, 2007)

Se me ocurre algo. 

Puedes usar ese plastico que se adhiere solo. Haces el diseño de la ubicación de los componentes en la PC, lo imprimes directo sobre este plastico con una impresora laser y listo, lo pegas sobre la baquelita y restaria solamente hacer los hoyos. No se cuánto pueda durar pegado pero no creo que sea poco tiempo. Igual solo es una idea.

Esa idea de la plancha se oye bien, cuando este listo se podria aplicar una capa de barniz. Creo que asi es como quedaría mejor.

Saludos.

El metodo de los sellos me parece algo 'laborioso' y 'complicado'.


----------



## Tony_Electroniko (Nov 29, 2007)

Venden Placas virgenes cn una cara de bronce. No tienen q ser positivas. Trazas las pistas cn un rotulador para todas las superficies y lo dejas sobre unas 8 horas a remojo en cloruro ferrico disuelto cn agua (Mismo volumen). Ten cuidado q el cloruro ferrico es un acido y pica q no veas. Tampoco te pases ni cn el tiempo ni con la cantidad ya q tb se te pueden comer las pistas.


----------



## Dano (Nov 29, 2007)

Tony_Electroniko dijo:
			
		

> Venden Placas virgenes cn una cara de bronce. No tienen q ser positivas. Trazas las pistas cn un rotulador para todas las superficies y lo dejas sobre unas 8 horas a remojo en cloruro ferrico disuelto cn agua (Mismo volumen). Ten cuidado q el cloruro ferrico es un acido y pica q no veas. Tampoco te pases ni cn el tiempo ni con la cantidad ya q tb se te pueden comer las pistas.



Las placas son de cobre

Nunca había visto dejar una placa 8 Horas  

Además estamos hablando de la cara de baquelita y la metálica.

Saludos


----------



## electroaficionado (Nov 29, 2007)

Dejar un placa en cloruro ferrico por 8 horas es un riesgo.
Corres el riesgo de que traspase las tintas y te pique las pistas.
El cloruro ferrico no es un acido, es una sal. Solo que no viene neutra.
Cuanto más rapido sea el ataque tanto mejor.
Lo del "contact" o plastico autoadherente es buena pero tienes que tener una impresion bien resistente (Por ej ink jet no anda si no son cartuchos especiales) y la placa no debe calentarse porque se despega y se levanta.
Yo probe con la plancha y anda bien, pero hay que pasarle virulana a la baquelita o una lija de 300 o superior, para darle adherencia.

Saludos.


----------



## Manonline (Nov 29, 2007)

y por casualidad alguien probo de modificar alguna impresora laser para que imprima en modo totalmente horizontal? como para poder poner una placa y que esta entre, sea impresa y salga sin problemas... estaria muy bueno 

salu2,
mano.

EDIT: Siempre me imagine que se podria planchar sobre el lado de los componentes, ya que se aplica el mismo principio de transmisión por calor... pero nunca lo probe, hasta que accidentalmente planchando una placa que en la hoja tenia varios impresos por si uno me salia mal, al doblar la hoja y qedar un circuito del lado de los componentes, planche y con solo el calor indirecto de la plancha (indirecto xq solo planchaba el cobre), logro pegar MUY bien las pistas de toner.


----------



## ciri (Nov 30, 2007)

Manonline dijo:
			
		

> EDIT: Siempre me imagine que se podria planchar sobre el lado de los componentes, ya que se aplica el mismo principio de transmisión por calor... pero nunca lo probe, hasta que accidentalmente planchando una placa que en la hoja tenia varios impresos por si uno me salia mal, al doblar la hoja y qedar un circuito del lado de los componentes, planche y con solo el calor indirecto de la plancha (indirecto xq solo planchaba el cobre), logro pegar MUY bien las pistas de toner.



GRacais..

eso quería saber...


----------



## JOSE JAVIER BAEZ (Nov 30, 2007)

con la plancha sale muy vien pero te aconsejo que imprimas en acetato...saludos


----------



## ciri (Nov 30, 2007)

acetato?. papel de fotografía? son lo mismo o muy similar no?

Porque las que hice las hacia con papel de fotografía o ilustración..


----------



## anthony123 (Nov 30, 2007)

Pues en mi pais se conoce al acetato como la lamina de plastico transparente que se emplea para hacer diapositivas. Mucha gente la emplea como metodo de transferencia de toner, debido a que el toner no se "pega" muy bien al plastico.


----------



## ciri (Nov 30, 2007)

anthony123 dijo:
			
		

> Pues en mi pais se conoce al acetato como la lamina de plastico transparente que se emplea para hacer diapositivas. Mucha gente la emplea como metodo de transferencia de toner, debido a que el toner no se "pega" muy bien al plastico.



jaja.. sisisi.. me exprese mal!.. se llama igual..


ahora que me lo dices recuerdo. que ya me habían recomendado, hacer eso..


----------



## anthony123 (Nov 30, 2007)

Pues yo no lo he empleado, pero me gustaria experimentar.


----------



## electroaficionado (Nov 30, 2007)

Acetato en argentina = filmina
Asi se la conoce en muchas librerias.
Saludos.


----------



## anthony123 (Nov 30, 2007)

Eso siempre es comun, el cambio de sustantivos y nosotros volviendonos locos con los benditos nombres.


----------



## Leon Elec (Nov 30, 2007)

Nunca se me ocurrió usar filminas para hacer los PCB, yo utilizo un método muy bueno que es con un papel termosensible


----------



## JOSE JAVIER BAEZ (Dic 1, 2007)

en colombia acetato es un papel trasparente plastico, yo utilizo el papel fotografico para las pistas y el acetato para el lado que van los componentes y queda muy vien solo ay que practicar hasta que el trabajo quede perfecto, disen que echando a perder se aprende.

si quieres un acabado tipo profecional, hay otra forma pero en estos momentos no me acuerdo, solo que sale muy caro, se lo utiliza para cantidades grandes y lo hacen en centros especialisados.


----------



## ciri (Dic 1, 2007)

JOSE JAVIER BAEZ dijo:
			
		

> si quieres un acabado tipo profecional, hay otra forma pero en estos momentos no me acuerdo, solo que sale muy caro, se lo utiliza para cantidades grandes y lo hacen en centros especialisados.



En lo posible no me digas eso, porque en fin no me decís nada y me queda una laguna en la cabeza..


----------



## JOSE JAVIER BAEZ (Dic 2, 2007)

la forma tipo profesional  se llama serigrafia......


----------



## ciri (Dic 2, 2007)

a ver que encontramos...

Gracias...

Busqueda:
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Serigrafia


----------



## electroaficionado (Dic 2, 2007)

Un metodo que me dijeronq eu queda muy bien, no lo he probado, y que es medio carito, es mandar a plotear "contact" o plastico autoadhesivo con las máquinas que lo "calan", es decir lo cortan.
Luego se utiliza un papel especial que se denomina "transfer" para despegarlo de la base y dejar todo pegado sobre la placa. Luego se hace el ataque.
Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 2, 2007)

Otro metodo prehistorico: Consistia en pegar unas cinta adhesiva calibrada segun el ancho de las pistas a realizar siguiendo el trazado del diseño, tambien venian los pad´s en planchas, esquemas DIP, Etc, con esto armabas tu placa directamente pegando estos componentes sobre el cobre y de hay al percloruro.

El mismo sistema se usaba para armar el positivo fotografico si uno queria mayor presicion, pero en este caso se empleaba todo al doble de escala, se reducia fotograficamente y con este negativo se exponia la placa sensibilizada.
Este sistema a pesar de ser un engorro daba una calidad tremenda. 

Todo esto antes de las impresoras laser y las fotocopiadoras de calidad.


----------



## ciri (Dic 2, 2007)

Ya que estamos con las pistas..

Alguien utiliza alguna regla (de ley, no de medida), para decidir el ancho de las mismas, con respecto a la corriente que calculan que pasará?


----------



## electroaficionado (Dic 2, 2007)

Yo encontre esto hace un tiempo... da una idea, aunque no se si el espesor del cobre de las placas que aqui conseguimos es el mismo.
http://www.hardwarebook.información/PCB_trace#Table

Sino una aproximacion que escuche por ahi es un poco mas de un mm por A de corriente.

Saludos.


----------



## gabrielg (Dic 2, 2007)

Para ciri...  y los demás, claro

Este tutorial no solo dice como determinar el ancho de las pistas, sino tambien la separación entre ellas de acuerdo a la tensión de trabajo. El tutorial es del programa Protel 99 SE y está en inglés. (mira hoja 6 y siguientes).

Saludos


----------



## ciri (Dic 3, 2007)

Ok.. muy bueno.. dice de todo un poco el tutorial..

Me encantaron los gráficos.. del link..


----------



## jairo-anonio (Abr 25, 2010)

pienso que es mejor dijirnos a un taller de fabricacion de placas cerigraficas que nos elaboren la imagen de componentes solo nos quedaria poner la placa encima de la tarjeta pasar pintura cerigrafica y queda tipo profesional profesional


----------



## EME_JuanAndrade (Sep 20, 2011)

Saludos. 

Les comento que he probado en varias ocaciones lo de la transferencia en el lado de los componentes con buenos resultados. Adjunto un pdf con algunas fotos y un los materiales que he usado. 

He probado tambien el metodo serigráfico y definitivamente prefiero el metodo del "planchado", aunque en realidad yo no uso una plancha sino una laminadora.

Perdonen si en mi entusiasmo reciclo temas, pero tengo el deseo honesto de aportar algo a este foro que a mi me ha dado tanto.


----------

